

Can anyone explain to me how you can adjust for gas savings? - originofspecie
http://www.teslamotors.com/
Can anyone explain to me how you can adjust for gas savings?
======
byoung2
[http://www.teslamotors.com/true-cost-of-
ownership](http://www.teslamotors.com/true-cost-of-ownership)

I drive 10,000 miles per year, the average cost of premium is $4.40, and
similar luxury cars (Mercedes, BMW, Audi) get about 20mpg. That is $183/mo in
gas ($4.40/gal * 833 mi/mo / 20mpg) I won't have to spend. Subtract the $30 or
so in electricity I will have to spend, and I save $153.

~~~
originofspecie
right but the monthly payments, which is what they are advertising, is still
$153 greater. Advertising the opportunity cost rather than just the cost is
very misleading.

